# Just some New pics...Debadges, lowered, etc.



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Here are a couple of quick pictures since I haven't taken any since I debadged the rear, lowered the rear, and got new tires.

The old pics were with the sportlines on the front only, new pics are sportlines all around and new tires on, I went with the 245/45's in the front to fill the fender more and add some traction/handling. The handling has improved greatly just by the wider tire up front. 

Old Pics.

























New:









































































Next plans are Active Tuning Grill, install my Taz Endlinks, do something with the exhaust, and hopefully finish piecing together my nitrous kit.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

that cars clean as hell bro. it looks great now that its lowered.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

thats some dark ass tint. looks good.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks guys...

Tint is 5% all around and 35% on the windshield.


----------



## Cobranz (Jan 18, 2007)

nice car, looks great lowered. 5% tints shit the max i can have on my pulsar hatch is 35% all round apart from front windscreen aint aloud nothing. it sooo gay here wit the laws and the cops just pull you up for no reason and do a search of your car to make some money.


----------



## 92maximaguy (Mar 1, 2007)

That tint really makes the car... 5% how did that cost you.. I am thinking about 15 or 10%

Looks good though.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

..that joint looks hot as hell mang.. nicely done. 

..but don't come to NY lowered like that.. tear the bottom of your car up.


----------



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

nice lookin ser


----------

